# Lampe



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Is he on the active roster?? Any chance that he will see time tonight?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

he should play. we need more big men up front and he can play some 4. plus, there's nothing to lose to play.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

If I were a Suns fan, right now there would be six things left to root for in this season:

1) The Suns to lose every game.
2) The Knicks to lose every game
3) The Suns to win the lottery
4) The Knicks to be runners up
5) Lampe starts to play
6) Milos decides to come

If these things happen then the Suns will be golden!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

There are more things.

Get enough capspace to offer Kobe the max by dumping White or Eisley.

Barbosa lighting it up.

Zarko lighting it up.

Amare highlights.

Cavs 8th seed in the East = Suns get the highest non-lottery pick

Amare, McDyess, Marion dunk galore


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> The Polish forward/center came to the Suns along with Antonio McDyess and Howard Eisley in the deal that sent Stephon Marbury and Penny Hardaway to the Knicks on Monday. *The 6-11, 275-pounder* has yet to play in an NBA game after being selected 30th overall in the 2003 draft, but hopes he gets a chance to prove himself in a Suns uniform. Lampe spoke with Suns.com as he was boarding a flight to join his new team on the road.


Looks like someone introduced him to Nathan's in NYC  

They probably meant 245, as the 7 is right above the 4 on the number-pad.

Lampe


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

lampe is definitely not 275 lbs. i question if he's even 245 lbs. probably closer to 225 lbs.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Lampe is AT LEAST 245 pounds. I saw him from the front row at the Boston Summer League, and he is no skinny 7 footer ala Gasol. He is beefy, more similar to a Bill Laimbeer. He actually needs to slim down and lose some of his baby fat, IMO.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> He actually needs to slim down and lose some of his baby fat, IMO.


He looked pretty trim to me in the Summer league, but he may very well have gained some weight with all the time on the I-L .

Speaking of the injured list, he's on the Suns' for now with a "shin injury". He could be activated soon.


----------

